
Natwest Bank (UK) actively train their customers to become victims of bank fraud - ColinWright
http://bengoldacre.tumblr.com/post/168393283121/natwest-train-their-customers-to-be-bad-at
======
ColinWright
This is not the exact title used in the article itself, but it is the comment
the author made when posting it to Twitter:

[https://twitter.com/bengoldacre/status/939949021996769280](https://twitter.com/bengoldacre/status/939949021996769280)

As such I've used this title in preference - I think it's accurate and gives a
better idea of what the article says.

